# الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا



## sweetly heart (25 مايو 2008)

قبل حوالى شهر اتى عضو فى المنتدى بشبهة حول الكتاب المقدس بانه رسالة ارهاب وقتل ودماء وكراهية واحقاد بناءا على جهله او تجاهله بالكتاب المقدس وايضا على رغبته فى التشكيك باى وسيلة حتى يستطيع ان يهاجم ايات الكتاب والمقدس ويثبت انها محرفة وهاى الشبهة نفسها بشاهدها دائما فى منتديات ومواقع اسلامية اكتير وانا اتاخرت هاى المدة لانى ما كنت بفوت المنتدى لكن الموضوع مش ناسيه فى بالى اول ما افوت المنتدى اطرحه  



ما معنى قول السيد المسيح:  (ما جئت لألقي سلام لاً بل سيفاً) متى 10: 34


49«جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ نَارًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَمَاذَا أُرِيدُ لَوِ اضْطَرَمَتْ؟ 50وَلِي صِبْغَةٌ أَصْطَبِغُهَا، وَكَيْفَ أَنْحَصِرُ حَتَّى تُكْمَلَ؟ 51أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُعْطِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟
 كَّلاَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بَلِ انْقِسَامًا. 52لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ مِنَ الآنَ خَمْسَةٌ فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ مُنْقَسِمِينَ: ثَلاَثَةٌ عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ، وَاثْنَانِ عَلَى ثَلاَثَةٍ. 53يَنْقَسِمُ الأَبُ عَلَى الابْنِ، وَالابْنُ 
عَلَى الأَبِ، وَالأُمُّ عَلَى الْبِنْتِ، وَالْبِنْتُ عَلَى الأُمِّ، وَالْحَمَاةُ عَلَى كَنَّتِهَا، وَالْكَنَّةُ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا».اولا واهم شئ لا توجد ايه فى الكتاب المقدس تنفصل عن روح الكتاب ككل فعندما نقرا الاية  نضع أمامنا روح الإنجيل ورسالة المسيح  رسالة المحبة من الله للانسان
 ثم نفهم الآية فى ظل روح الكتاب المقدس روح المحبة والسلام 


رسالة السيد المسيح هى رسالة حب وسلام  مع الله والانسان والاحباء وحتى الاعداء 

ودعا السيد المسيح إلى السلام  حتى مع الأعداء  فقال ( لا تقاوموا الشر  بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن 
 فحول له الآخر أيضاً  ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك  فاترك له الرداء أيضاً  ومن سخرك ميلاً  فاذهب معه إثنين ومن سألك فاعطه ) متى 5: 39-42 

( أحبوا أعداءكم  باركوا لا عنيكم  أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم  وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى أجرلكم  وإن سلمتم على أخوتكم فقط  فأن فضل تصنعون )متى5: 44-47 

ما جئت لألقى سلاماً بل سيفاً :

وهى قول السيد المسيح بعد الإشارة إلى آلامه مباشرة  ( أتظنون أنى جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض  كلا  أقول لكم بل انقساماً ) لوقا12: 51

إنه جاء ينشر عبادة الله فى العالم كله  بكل وثنيته  ولذلك قال لتلاميذه( اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع  واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها ) مرقص 16: 15

يضاف لذلك المبادئ الروحية الجديدة التى جاء بها المسيح  وهى تختلف عن سلوكيات وطقوس العبادات القديمة وتتعارض معها 

أكان يمكن للمسيح أن يمنع هذا الأنقسام  بأن يجامل الاشرار فى عقيدتهم أم كان لابد أن ينشر الحق  و لا يبالى بالانقسام ويستسلم لهم ؟؟

كذلك واجه السيد المسيح العبادات القديمة بكل تعددها وتعدد آلهتها  وكان لابد من صراع بين عبادة الله والعبادات الأخرى 

أكان المسيح يترك رسالته لا ينادى بها خوفاً من الانقسام تاركاً الوثنيين فى عبادة الأصنام  لكى يحيا فى سلام معهم ؟ وهذا طبعا باطل وليس سلاما ان تخضع للاشرار الذين يرفضون محبة الله 

 كان لابد أن ينادى لهم بالإيمان  و لا خوف من الانقسام  لأنه من الطبيعى أن ينقسم الكفر على الإيمان  والنور لا يمكنه الاتحاد مع الظلام  لم يكن الانقسام صادراً من السيد المسيح  بل كان صادراً من رفض الوثنية للإيمان الذى نادى به المسيح وهكذا أنذر السيد المسيح تلاميذه  بأن انقساماً لابد سيحدث وأنهم فى حملهم لرسالته  لا يدعوهم إلى الرفاهية  بل إلى الصدام و الانقسام 

لذلك قال لهم (فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ) (سيخرجونكم من المجامع  بل تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله ) يوحنا 16: 2 
 ( إن كان العالم يبغضكم  فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضنى قبلكم ) يوحنا 15: 18-20  

لقد وقف السيف ضد المسيحية  لم يكن منها  وإنما عليها  

وعندما رفع بطرس سيفه ليدافع عن المسيح وقت القبض عليه  انتهره ومنعه قائلاً ( اردد سيفك إلىغمده  لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف  بالسيف يهلكون ) متى 26  : 52 

وكانت نتيجة السيف الذى تحمله المسيحيون  ونتيجة انقسام الوثنيين واليهود عليهم  الكثير من الشهداء

ومع الصمود فى الإيمان  تحت النار والسيف  انتشر الإيمان وبادت الوثنية  فى وقت من الأوقات على اجساد الكثير من الشهداء المسيحيين  

ظن تلاميذ المسيح  إنه سيملك لذلك اشتهى بعضهم أن يجلس عن يمينه وعن شماله فى ملكه  فشرح لهم السيد أن حملهم لبشارته سوف لا يجلب لهم سلاماً ورفاهية 
 وإنما إنقساماً من أعداء الإيمان  بل سيحدث هذا حتى فى مجال الأسرة فى البيت الواحد  إذ قد يؤمن ابن بالله  فيثور عليه أبوه الوثنى  ويجبره على العودة إلى وثنيته أو يقتله 
 وهكذا مع باقى أفراد الأسرة التى تنقسم بسبب الإيمان 

فهل يرفض هؤلاء الإيمان  حرصاً على عدم الإنقسام ؟؟؟؟

 فالانقسام هنا ليس شراً  وإنما ظاهرة طبيعية  بين النور والظلام لا يوجد سلام ولا يوجد عاقل يؤكد ذلك 

هنا الانقسام الذى يتحدث عنه المسيح تكلم المسيح عن الانقسام فى مجال نشر الإيمان  أما فى الحياة العادية  فإنه دعا إلى الحب بكل أعماقه  وورد فى الإنجيل إن
 ( الله محبة )  وقال ايضا  ( لتصر كل أموركم فى محبة )رسالة بولس الاولى لكورنثوس 16 :14

جئت لألقى ناراً :

وهى قول السيد المسيح  جئت لألقى ناراً على الأرض  فماذا أريد لو أضطرمت 

1-  إن النار ليست فى ذاتها شراً  

2- فالنار ترمز إلى عمل الروح القدس فى قلب الإنسان .

وقد قال يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد المسيح ( هو يعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار ) لوقا 3: 16 

وقد حل الروح القدس على تلاميذ المسيح على هيئة ألسنة كأنها من نار 
(ووظهرت لهم السنة منقسمة ٌ كانها من نار وانقسمت على كل واحد منهم وامتلا الجميع من الروح القدس  )

 أعمال الرسل 2: 3 

وكان هذا إشارة إلى أن روح الله ألهبهم بالغيرة المقدسة للخدمة  وهذه الغيرة يشار إليها فى الكتاب المقدس بالنار 

وهى النار التى أعطت قوة لتطهير الأرض من الوثنية وعبادة الأصنام  وهذه النار هى مصدر الحرارة الروحية  وقد طلب منا فى الانجيل أن 
نكون ( حارين فى الروح ) روميا 12: 11   وقال ايضا ( لا تطفئوا الروح )

3-والنار ترمز أيضاً فى الكتاب المقدس إلى المحبة :

وقيل فى ذلك (مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة ) نش 8: 7  وقال  أيضاً ( لكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين ) متى  24: 14 

4- والنار قد ترمز أيضاً إلى كلمة الله :

كما قيل فى الكتاب ( أليست كلمتى هذه كنار  يقول الرب ) ار23: 29   وقد قال ارمياء النبي عن كلام الرب إليه ( فكان فى قلبي كنار 
محروقة ) أر20: 9  

5-والنار فى الكتاب ترمز أحياناً إلى التطهير :

كما قيل عن إشيعاء النبي إن واحداً من الملائكة طهر شفتيه بجمرة من النار  أش 6: 6- 7 " 


فالذى كان يقصده السيد المسيح :إننى سألقى النار المقدسة فى القلوب  فتطهرها  وتشعلها بالغيرة المقدسة لبناء ملكوت الله  على الأرض 
 لذلك قال : ماذا أريد لو أضطرمت   

هذه النار قابلتها نار أخري من أعداء الإيمان تحاول إبادته  وهكذا اشتعلت الأرض ناراً  كانت نتيجتها إبادة الوثنية  بعد اضطهادات تحملها المسيحيون 

هناك إذن نار اشتعلت فى قلوب المؤمنين  ونار أخرى اشتعلت من حولهم  وكانت الأولى من الله  والثانية من أعدائه 

والسيد المسيح نفسه تعرض لهذه النار المعادية  لذلك قال بعد هذه الآية مباشرة  يشير إلى آلامه المستقبلية  ( ولى صبغة اصطبغاها  وكيف أنحصر حتى تكمل ) لو 12: 50


----------



## sabahalbazi (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

رد رائع وواضح على هذه الشبهة . 

الرب يبارك  يا اخي المبارك سويتلي .


----------



## Fadie (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

من أجمل الردود التى قرأتها حول هذه الشبهة , الرب يعوضك تعبك عزيزى


----------



## sarsor (2 يونيو 2008)

من لم يصطبغ بماء المعموديه ليس له الحق فى ترجمة آيات الكتاب المقدس بتفكير وفهم البشر


----------



## sweetly heart (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*



> من لم يصطبغ بماء المعموديه ليس له الحق فى ترجمة آيات الكتاب المقدس بتفكير وفهم البشر



اعذرنى مش فاهم قصدك على مين ممكن توضح كلامك اكثر


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

رد كامل و رائع لهذه الشبهة
الرب يباركك عزيزي ...


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

أشترك فى تأكيد  ماقدمت بتفسير الأب/متى المسكين لهذا  الجزء(شرح  انجيل متى ص 369-370) 
34:10-36 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ».
السيف هنا في إنجيل ق. متى جاء في إنجيل ق. لوقا (51:12) “انقساماً” فهو إذن سيف الحق الذي يصرع المنافق وهكذا تبدأ الفرقة بسقوط المنافق الرافض للحق وقيامة البار والمتمسِّك بالحق. ليس أداة حرب وعراك بل فرقة، وإذا بلغت الفرقة حد الشدة والخطورة غير المعقولة اعتبرت أنها كالسيف، كالأمر الذي يفرِّق الابن من أبيه كما سيأتي.
هنا يقدِّم المسيح حقيقة تائهة لا تصدَّق، لأنه محسوب أنه رئيس السلام، فكيف يكون أنه جاء يلقي سيفاً عوض السلام؟ هنا السيف سيف الحق، هذه الحقيقة التائهة، قدَّم لها بالآيات السابقة: » تكونون مُبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي « فاسم المسيح (الحق) الحلو المملوء سلاماً ومجداً هكذا بسببه يكون المبشِّرون به موضع بغضة أليمة وقاتلة عند الذين يرفضون الاسم. فهنا العداوة والبغضة تولد حينما يولد النداء بالاسم! وهي العلامة التي تنبَّأ عنها سمعان الشيخ عندما حمل يسوع الطفل على يديه: » وقال لمريم أُمه ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل ولعلامةٍ تُقاوَم «(لو 34:2). ويُلاحِظ القارئ هنا أن سمعان الحكيم النبي قدَّم الذين “يسقطون” على الذين “يقومون” لأنهم هم الذين يصرعهم سيف الحق. فالمحصِّلة لميلاد السلام على الأرض وبين الناس كان ميلاد البغضة والعداوة والسقوط. لأنه يمثل الحق، والحق غريب في عالم الكذب والرياء والباطل والإثم، ويمثل النور الحقيقي في عالم يعيش في ظلمة البعد عن المعرفة الحقيقية الخالدة، ويمثل القداسة في عالم يعيش الإباحية والنجاسة والتمرُّد على كل ما هو طاهر. والذين يحبُّون الحق ويعيشونه قلَّة في هذا الدهر، والذين انفتحت قلوبهم ومعرفتهم للدائم الخالد غير المتغيِّر قلة كذلك. أمَّا الذين يطلبون ما هو قدوس وطاهر في هذا العالم فهم أكثر قلَّة وندرة. من هذه النسبة غير المتوازنة رفعت البغضة والعداوة والاضطهاد القاتل قرنها وجلست على كراسي الأباطرة والملوك والولاة والرؤساء والحكام. وأخذت في طريقها السنهدرين واللاويين والشيوخ وأئمَّة الرياسة والحكام والحكمة في إسرائيل حيث وُلِد الحق، فكانوا أول مَنْ ذبحوه. وهكذا قصة ميلاد معرفة يسوع المسيح في كل مدينة وقرية على وجه الأرض تولِّد معها البغضة نفسها وارتفاع مقدار العداوة القاتلة حتى تسحق هذا الميلاد الغريب عن هذا الدهر. أمَّا لماذا وُضعت النبوَّة في فم سمعان الشيخ السقوط قبل القيام، لأن المسيح جاء أساساً ليُقاوِم ويَضطهد ويقتل الكذب والغش والجهالة والنجاسة وكل ما هو تافه في هذا العالم. المسيح هو البادئ بالعداوة والبغضة والقتل، فالسقوط سببه المسيح وليس العالم، سببه الحق وليس  
الباطل، سببه النور وليس الظلمة، والقداسة وليست النجاسة!
فكيف ندين العالم والظلمة والباطل والقسوة المجنونة في العالم، والمسيح جاء أصلاً ليدين هذه كلها؟ المسيح جاء ليضع هذه كلها تحت الوعد والتصميم للقضاء عليها، فهي مهدَّدة بالفناء، لذلك تحارب من أجل البقاء بالكذب والسيادة الكاذبة لعلَّها تفلت من المصير المشئوم. انظر إلى الليل القاتم وانظر إلى شروق النور وكيف يبدِّد فلول الظلام الهاربة من أمامه، إنه يكتسحها اكتساحاً، فإن تأخَّر النور أو غابت الشمس استبدَّت الظلمة وأكَّدت وجودها الكاذب الوقتي الذي مآله حتماً إلى زوال.وهكذا وبين الأخين يوجد مَنْ يتبع النور ومَنْ يتمسَّك بالظلام، وهنا الشقاق والخصومة والعداوة والقتل، ولكن يستحيل أن يكون النور هو القاتل بل الظلمة الحاقدة على النور، ولكن النور لا يموت، الظلمة تموت والنور يُولد من جديد دائماً لأنه هو الباقي إلى الأبد. هكذا الأمر في كل بيت وفي كل مدينة وقرية وركن من هذا العالم، النور يولد وعمله الوحيد والأساسي أن ينهي على الظلمة والظلمة تقوم وتقتله، ولكنها بقتلها للنور تحكم على نفسها بالفناء. على هذا الضوء يقول المسيح لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد (لأنه زائل أصلاً) أمَّا النفس فهي بنت النور وباقية إلى الأبد بقاء النور الأزلي (انظر تقديمنا لمعنى النور والظلام في كتاب شرح إنجيل ق. لوقا صفحة 495).


----------



## enass (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

*الرب يباركك اخوي


وشكرا للاخ نجيب على الرد والتوضيح*


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*



اسد قال:


> اذن بما انكم تفسرون النار على انها ليست النار الحقيقية
> اذن لماذا لا ينطبق هذا الكلام على يسوع ابن الله


 

لما تسمع جملة القي ناراً, فهل معناتها ان تشعل النار و الحرائق في كل مكان؟
هناك كلام و امثال كثير على لسان السيد المسيح كلم بها التلاميذ و الجموع, فما العيب في ذلك؟ هل التكلم بأمثال اصبح قاصراً و يعتبرض عليه؟ هل التكلم بالرمزو اصبح مجال شبهة؟

ربنا يهديكم!


----------



## اسد (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*



> للاسف التناقض مش فى الانجيل التناقض هو فى قدراتك على استيعاب الموضوع عموما الموضوع مش موجه الك اذا انتا رافض تفهم غيرك الى يبحث عن الحقيقة ممكن يستفيد من الموضوع اذا السؤال الى انتا بتساله الموضوع جواب للسؤال الى انتا بتساله بترجع تانى تطرح نفس السؤال معناه انك مش قارى الموضوع ولا فاهم منه كلمة وحدة


لا يا صديقي المسيحي انا قرات الموضوع كاملا و فهمته 
ثم ارجو منك فقط التقيد بالكتابة بالعربية الفصحى فانا لست من المشرق العربي  


> الظاهر من كلامك حابب تطرح سؤال بس مش عارف ترتب وتختار الكلمات ولا فاهم عن شو تسال وارجوا ان تستطيع يا اسد تطرح سؤال مفهوم حتى نجاوبه


صحيح ربما اخطات و طرحت سؤالا آخر 
و انا ان شاء الله لن اخرج عن الموضوع 
ساعود للرد على هذا الموضوع بعد الرد على شبهة حول الاسلام 
و ارجو فقط منكم عدم حذف مشاركاتي لانها لن تكون قص و لصق كما  تقولون بل هي من عندي رغم ان فيها طبعا بعض الاقتباسات و هذا لا يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدى 
و ارجو منكم فقط انتم كذك عدم الخروج عن الموضوع 
يعني نناقش فكرة فكرة و نقطة نقطة 
امنحولي فقط الوقت فكما تعلمون مشاغل الدنيا كثيرة 
 و نحن هنا كلنا للبحث عن الحقيقة


----------



## enass (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*



اسد قال:


> لا يا صديقي المسيحي انا قرات الموضوع كاملا و فهمته
> ثم ارجو منك فقط التقيد بالكتابة بالعربية الفصحى فانا لست من المشرق العربي
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## اسد (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

اسمع يا هذا
من انت لكي تقول للمسؤول كيف يتكلم وكيف لا!! احترم حدودك

صديقي الكريم طلبت منه فقط ان يكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى لانني لا افهم اللهجات المشرقية فانا من الجزائر و انا اجد صعوبة كبيرة في فهم لهجته لذلك من الاحسن ان يكتب لي باللغة العربية 
و كما تعلم ايها الصديق المسيحي انه لكي استطيع ان ارد عليه علي اولا فهم ما يكتب فكيف ارد عليه بلهجة لا افهمها 


> لا يوجد شيء لكي ترد عليه
> الشبه مطروحة وتفسيرها واضح مية بالمية


هذا رايك لكن راي مخالف لرايك و ما عليك الا ان تنتظر ردي على هذا الموضوع لترى 
فكلنا يبحث عن الحق 
ان كان الحق معكم فاني ساتبعه و ان كان معي فلكم الاختيار فنحن لا نجبر احدا على الايمان


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2008)

يا اخي جمع افكار و جهز نفس و بعدين رد
من غير المعقول كل ساعة و الاخرى حترد و تقول ان ردك بالطريق فانت بهذه الطريقة تفقد لموضوع رونقه و جاذبيته
الرجاء يا اما ان تشارك بمشاركة بصلب الموضوع يا اما لا تشارك اصلاًَ


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

*واشكرك اخي على الرد الجميل و الوافي الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2008)

*أسد *

*لا تتحدى الإدارة **بكتابة ما حُذِف*

*هذا يؤهلك للطرد من المنتدى *

*إحترس المنتدى له نظام*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

*sweetly heart *

*شكرا على الرد الجميل والوافي*
*الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## al safer_3 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

*رد اكثر من رائع حقا*
*ولقد فهمت منه *

*ان العالم به النور وبه الظلمة ويقول الكتاب " لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة " اذا ينفصل النور وينفصل كل من يسير في النور عن الظلمة وهذا هو الانقسام المقصود *

*اما عن السيف *
*فلقد قال السيد المسيح *
*في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم *

*ومن الاية هذه والاية " ما جئت لالقي سلامام بل سيفا " نجد ان تعاليم ملك الملوك كانت سببا في السبف الذي رفع على المسيحية واتباع المسيح للقضاء عليهم *
*ولكن نتذكر قول رب الارباب *
*انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها *

*فالسيف رفع فعلا وفقا لهذه الاية على المسيحين والمسيحية . وكانت تعاليم المسيح سببا للفرقه حتى داخل الاسرة . لان من ترك الظلمة وسار في النور اصبح عدوا لاهله . وليست العداوة منه بل ممن بقي في الظلمة لانهم يرفضون النور . *

*ونعطي احد الامثلة الحية *

*محمد حجازي *

*وجدنا من اهدر دمه . وجدنا من طالب باهراق دمه وجدنا اهله يطلبون ذبحه . " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه " *
*هذا عين ما قصده الملك المسيح " ان من سيبدل دينه للمسيحية سياتي شيطان ويهدر دمه . *

*منذ بدء انتشار المسيحية وهي تحارب من سيف الامبراطورية الرومانية الذي انتصب على كل من عرف المسيح وانتهي هذا السيف وتحول كالثلج الذي اذابته الشمس بنورها وحرراتها امام سيف الكلمة امام عزيمة واصرار الابطال . امام وعد المسيح ان كان لكم ايمان وقد كان لهم كل الايمان فصنعوا المستحيل بان اصبح اكبر عدو للمسيحية من اتباع المسيح وتحولت الامبراطورية الرومانية لدولة مسيحية دون ان يرفع مسيحي واحد سيفا *
*نعم *
*اتباع المسيح غزو الامبراطورية الروانية *
*نعم غزوها بالسيف *
*ولكنه سيف الكلمة وخوزة الايمان وكل اسلحة الله . *
*كل ذلك *
*دون ان يسفك مسيحي واحد دم شخص غير مسيحي رغم ان دم المسيحين قد روي كل اقطار الارض . *

*وجاء سيف محمد - ذو الفقار - وهلك محمد وترك سيفه البتار وانهارت امبراطورية محمد كما انهار سابقيها . *
*ووفقا للاية *
*ان ما اخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك *
*فان الاسلام قد بني على السيف وحصد الارواح لنشر تعاليمه الشيطانية *
*لذا*
* فالاسلام سيؤخذ بالسيف *
*سيف السياسة  ( سنوضح هذه في مشاركة اخرى ) *

*وسينتهي الاسلام كما بدأ *
*وينتهي سيفه *
*وتبقي المسيحية *
*لم ولن تقوى عليها كل ابواب الجحيم التي فتحت . *


----------



## ramy_sh2004 (10 يونيو 2008)

الردود جميلة ومقنعة جدا المهم   اللى عاوز يقبلها هيقبلها مش مجرد اقتباسات من منتديات اخرى بدون وعى دينى وروحى  ولوهتقراء الكتاب المقدس بدون روح  مش هاتفهم لان كلام الله ليس بالعقل بل بالروح القدس والانك يا اخى المسلم لست معمدا بالروح القدس فلم تفهم شىء


----------



## nermen (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

احيي كل من شارك في التفاسير واطلب من الرب يسوع ان يبارك كل من يتعب لاجل عمل اسمه الكريم والرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتهم لينا والرب يباركهم


----------



## sweetly heart (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة : ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا*

al safer_3 اضافتك للموضوع حلوة اكتير اعجبتنى فعلا حسيت روح الرب موجود فيك الظلام والنور لا يتفقان ابدا هاى مشكلة المسيحية مع الظلام والظلاميين لانه لا شركة بين الظلمة والنور 



> واشكرك اخي على الرد الجميل و الوافي الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه





> sweetly heart
> شكرا على الرد الجميل والوافي
> الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه


اخى المحبوب ana 100 100 اشكر الرب اسويتلى هارت لا شئ ولا يستحق الشكر 

الرب يبارككم جميعا كل من شارك فى الموضوع حتى الرافضين لمحبة الله الرب يباركهم ويينير لهم الطريق


----------

